# Dark Image Clip and Heat Transfer Paper



## hreece (Jul 30, 2015)

I use Neenah Image Clip (light and dark) with Neenah Transfer paper to create my T-Shirt transfers. Can someone tell me how I can get more consistent powder coating of my images so that I am not wasting paper. I can never get 100% coverage. Of the images that are covered and do transfer to fabric, the edges are often not smooth and the colors look washed out. I would appreciate any advice that people in the forum can answer. Not quite sure if this is plastisol related, but I am assuming that the white coating placed on the imaging paper is plastisol. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

this a laser paper, check the laser section for answers (here is a search for 'imageclip' there)


----------

